# iQueen - Queen rearing for iPhone Geeks



## sebee (Jul 19, 2009)

That seems kind of sad when the day comes that a person needs an app in order to help him/her be a better beek. IMHO I feel like being a beek is about maintaining a certain lifestyle, and the iphone/app world is part of a different lifestyle.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

I was debating on writing a similar app. I don't know if it's worth 10 bucks. I'd have to see what all it offered.

Frankly, I think that beekeepers should user whatever tool they have avaiable to them to help in the effort.

I know what some beeks use the top cover as a journal board and others use notepads.

My biggest concern is keeping the phone clean. I'd want to use the app right at the hive.

I.e. Hive 101 needs a frame and brood looks good etc..

Living in a technical world, need to embrace that.


----------



## sebee (Jul 19, 2009)

Kevin, maybe you are right. But I live in a world where everyday I take the train to work, and every person is too absorbed in their iphone/blackberry to even notice the person sitting right next to them, and then onto an office where people would rather write me an email than walk 10 feet to say something to my face. 

Maybe an internet forum isnt exactly the correct place to impart this opinion, but one of the great things about keeping bees is leaving that world behind. 

Maybe this should be a new thread, rather than hijacking the current one, but I am interested to hear what others think on the subject.


----------



## BearHill (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmmm .... I have yet to pay more than $3.99 or so for an iPhone app. I can't imagine this is worth $10. But I'm curious...


----------



## Naturegoods (Mar 12, 2010)

sebee said:


> Maybe an internet forum isnt exactly the correct place to impart this opinion, but one of the great things about keeping bees is leaving that world behind.
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

10 bucks is a little steep for an iPhone app.

However, there is a cost of the iPhone SDK (software development kit).

So if the author doesn't make alot of programs, or expects this to be a limited audience. The price tag would be higher.

However, if it's ony an app that does you 10 days from larava you need to move the grafted cell to a nuc. Then that's a little spendy. 

The personal piece of software that I've been working on. Tracks alot more than that.

Anyway... Maybe it's worth it to someone. Or maybe this is version 1.0 and more is planned for 1.1 etc..


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

What is an iPhone? Permanent markers write just fine on the lid; everything you need to know, right where you need it. And, nobody bothering you with aggravating phone calls while you're working.


----------



## certaut (Apr 15, 2010)

If you cannot shut your phone off for 24 hours, you might bee doomed.
the only problem with "instant info" it seems to suppress best guess discovery
years ago you needed to guess what to do with your problem, but now a few misspelled words in Google, and you can several possible solutions and you will generally have many solutions. You never try some undocumented (your idea) fix.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm a Nicot user. I set the egg laying cage in the colony for about 48 hours to "warm-up." Then I introduce the queen.

Sometimes the queen lays eggs right away, sometimes she takes two days to decide how to use this egg laying cage. It takes time, flexibility and innate sense of what's happening and what's not.

You got an "app" for that?

Grant
Jackson, MO (a believer that cells phone are for making calls...nothing else)


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmm, I don't know about the app. However, I do use the notepad on my Droid when I'm in the bee yard. Some days I have a pad and paper. I then bring it all back and input the information into Beetight.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

certaut said:


> If you cannot shut your phone off for 24 hours, you might bee doomed.
> the only problem with "instant info" it seems to suppress best guess discovery


It also suppresses good common sense and teaches you to depend on someone else's noggin instead of the one God gave you.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I guess I also need to back off of my criticism. I don't own an i-phone so I don't really know what it will do.

However, I know what I can do and I'm at a point in my life where I think I can do these things with my own thinking skills.

I guess you really need to go with what works. My son loves his GPS unit for traveling in his car. I like those folded paper things in the glove box called maps.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

